# 3d vision ja oder nein?



## PasiStyle (25. November 2009)

hi leute

bin beim überlegen ob ich mir die 3d brille mit dem 120hz monitor kaufen soll
was sind eure meinungen?

Graka besitz ich eine gtx 285 und die phoenom 2 965 be mit 4x3,4 ghz also laufen müsst sie locker

aber ob es auch spaß macht bei den spielen das würde mich interessieren vlt. hat sie ja jemand und kann tipps geben


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. November 2009)

also ich hatte es mal ausprobieren können, und es stimmt schon, dass es eine föllig neue gaming-erfahrung ist, jedoch geht dies auch sehr stark auf die augen.
wenn du zu viel geld hast, dann ist dies echt lohnenswert, aber wenn dies nicht so ist, würde ich sagen...lieber warten, bis das system komplett ausgereift ist.


----------



## PasiStyle (25. November 2009)

ja danke schon mal 

aber hat jemand schon oft mals mit diesem ding gespielt und weiß auch ob es bei filmen und so geht und obs richtig fun macht


----------



## Feuerreiter (25. November 2009)

Geh in MediaMarkt ---> probier die 3D Vision aus  . Dort steht die meistens rum.
Jeder hat davon ein anderes "Feeling".


----------



## PasiStyle (25. November 2009)

ok thx


----------



## PasiStyle (26. November 2009)

hat jemand noch meinungen oder erfahrungen ????


----------

